# Battle of the Boy Bands



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Which is your favorite, or your least hated?

I'm gonna have to go with Backstreet Boys. Better vocal stylinz and everyone actually sang, as opposed to Nsync where it was Justin, that other guy, and their backup singers.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

other - The Beatles


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I got their first cassette tape for Christmas


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jnmcda0 said:


> other - The Beatles


imo the beatles were waay too different of a boy band to be part of this list

when i was younger i used to lovee the backstreet boys (no ****) :yes


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Come on guys Boyzone kick ***


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Backstreet Boys.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Duh, Backstreet Boys!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

NSYNC.  their songs were more appealing to me than BSB's for some reason. but i was in love with nick carter until the age of 12, i'll admit that.


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

Backstreet Boys...Brian Littrell had the best smile :mushy


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

oh come on, where's my fellow NKOTB fans???


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

rawrboy64 said:


> imo the beatles were waay too different of a boy band to be part of this list
> 
> when i was younger i used to lovee the backstreet boys (no ****) :yes


Their early material was pretty much like that of a typical boy band. It wasn't until the Rubber Soul album onward that their style changed.

If I had to pick a band on the list, I'd go with O-Zone.


----------



## ILoveCats (Jul 20, 2010)

Westlife is the only Boy Band I like


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I loved Joey. 

I never listened to the other boy bands.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know any of the other bands, so I'll go with Backstreet Boys. Plus I used to love their songs. Man this makes me want to listen to some of their older tunes.

You are... my fiiiire...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I liked the Backstreet Boys, although I never admitted it to anyone.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

the Monkees


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ they are kinda huh? Gee, I never thought of it that way.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I loved Joey.
> 
> I never listened to the other boy bands.


Ahhhh! :hide All my friends LOVED them. One in particular was madly in love with Joey and had a poster that she kissed and everything. Let me guess, you're about late 20s early 30s. *puts thums in waistband and flips legs out* "Oh oh ohhhhh...hangin' tough." Yep, I definitely remember this era.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Ahhhh! :hide All my friends LOVED them. One in particular was madly in love with Joey and had a poster that she kissed and everything. Let me guess, you're about late 20s early 30s. *puts thums in waistband and flips legs out* "Oh oh ohhhhh...hangin' tough." Yep, I definitely remember this era.


But of course I am.  I am 26.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

...


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

No love for LFO? 

"New Kids On The block,had a bunch of hits
Chinese food makes me sick.
And I think it's fly when girls stop by for the summer,for the summer"

i guess no one else used to love that song as much as i did?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

stephmae said:


> No love for LFO?
> 
> "New Kids On The block,had a bunch of hits
> Chinese food makes me sick.
> ...


Hahahaha, I heard that song like a month ago, it is so lame and yet they get all the girls... sometimes I wonder what I'm doing wrong. On that note, I pickd New Kids On The Block, they basically started it all, and you can't go wrong with Donnie Wahlberg :|


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

'N Sync because in an indirect way, without them my signature would have never come to be.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nsync, but Five and Backstreet Boys are close seconds.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hahahaha, I heard that song *like a month ago*, it is so lame


i see what you did there, trying to play it cool ;p it's ok, i dance around in my underwear singing boy band songs too, no need to feel ashamed


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*NSYNC, but I liked BSB too. I flip flopped over the years, but as I look back, it was definitely *NSYNC. I used to go to their hotels when they came to Boston. They never stopped for autographs the punks. :lol I did meet Nick Carter though and got a picture with him.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

First of all I'm a GUY!:clap in his 20's ,, ​
New kids on the block: don't know them lol​
Taker That= British old band famous for their half naked shows and a famous song called : relight my fire! This is why girlz love them!​
Westlife= ugly one really, one of their members was found dead in Spain and he was [email protected]!​
o-zone= I think it was 2004 their song maya hoo, maya hah, maya hahaha,, I think they r from Latvia!,,, one of their members (the guy with blond hair a glass make a solo song I think 2005 or 6 in poor English,, didn't see any success. They became history​
Backstreetboys= they became really old for the new generation of girls ,,their glory became history&#8230; the founder of this and other bands clam that they all slept with him!! He's in jail now = fraud.​
Nsync= only Justin was the real members:clap, the rest were more like models !! Lance base was in his was to space but ended up on the ground, I think he came out as [email protected] to get some att to his work,, one other member (don't remember which one) TMZ saw him buying from On Sale shop, I seems he became really poor :blank​
Any one : Take Five,Blue, kajagoogoo (old early 80's:boogie), A-ha( 80's) ,East17​
I think 98Deg: one video was making fun of backstreetboys singing in the front of their plane! B727,,??!!​
OTown=don't know them :b​
what about Jonas Brothers!!, for me the girl who love them= bad taste!​
Girls: Russian Bands = really handsome,, I'm not russian and don't have a drop from their blood! lolo​
still,, Straightarrows= is the one who really Deserve ur Love :clap




 wish I was that kid lololol​


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stephmae said:


> No love for LFO?
> 
> "New Kids On The block,had a bunch of hits
> Chinese food makes me sick.
> ...


That song drove me over the edge -> total boycott of Abercrombie & Fitch clothing. I remember when they used to have nothing but furniture on game shows in the 1980s. That's back in the shopping days of Wheel of Fortune :lol. "I'd like the ceramic dalmatian for $178, Pat. Put the rest on a Van Cleef and Arpel's gift certificate!"

'N STINK was too much "BYE BYE BYE" :flush
SACK STREET BOYZ - yeah, too much.
New Kidz on the Block -> Whoa oa oa OH oh! Where's the other hand?! If the Knight brothers could overcome SA after being in that group, that's awesome in my book.

I am sorry to have to say, being from near Cincinnati, that 98 degrees would be it - The Lachey brothers roll yeah) are from here.

I do like Take That's "I want You Back" - Robbie Williams (He's a _MILLENNIUM MAN_ was in one of those) :lol.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

*The Jackson 5*


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

> NSYNC. I used to go to their hotels when they came to Boston. They never stopped for autographs the punks. :lol I did meet Nick Carter though and got a picture with him.


Nick=Backstreetboys, his brother is aloso a singer,, their mother= bad manger! nick looks really old now adays! even hisd little brother:sus:sus


----------



## ScorpioGirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Backstreet Boys.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

stephmae said:


> i see what you did there, trying to play it cool ;p it's ok, i dance around in my underwear singing boy band songs too, no need to feel ashamed


I don't need to hide anything, I'm so lame LFO would be a step up in coolness for me:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a big fan of boy bands but Boys II Men had some songs I liked way back when.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ahhhh yes I know these names pretty well... I remember my sister constantly playing music from a lot of these guys in our earlier years..

I'd say it's a tossup between the Backstreet Boys and 'N Sync, but I think 'N Sync did it all a little better.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

What about Boyz II Men???? *swoons*


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

I grew up with Backstreet Boys on my radio every morning so yeah i vote for them. Where is Blue in that list by the way? I thought they were very popular at one point.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I love N*Sync! <3


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Backstreet Boys. I was a total die-hard fangirl back in the day. My room was plastered with posters/pictures of them, and I mean, every square inch of my room. I was OBSESSED with bsb from the ages of 11-14.

Backstreet's back, alright! :boogie


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How would I know? I've never been a pre-teen girl who'd care.

And aren't the guys from "New Kids On The Block" older than me? Seems like they were around back in the 80s. Just checked Wikipedia and confirmed they are all older than me.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm an 80's child so NKOTB was my favorite boy band! *actually the only ones at the time.* lol



melissa75 said:


> oh come on, where's my fellow NKOTB fans???


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was and still am a Jordan girl! 



EagerMinnow84 said:


> I loved Joey.
> 
> I never listened to the other boy bands.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*NKOTB look great for their age, don't they?*

NKOTB look great for their age, don't they?


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*And of course my fave New Kid, Jordan Knight*

He's look GREAT for being over 40! And sings just as good as he did when he was younger.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Im so torn, my brain is telling me BSB but my heart says to go with N'SYNC. Decisions... Decisions.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

Other- 5/five/5ive how ever you write it abs breen and J brown were so cool and cute 



















Backstreet boys are a close 2nd I thought Howie D was so attractive at the time of boyband mania but i was younger then I don't see now what I saw then but the songs were better than n'sync 98 degress etc.

Take That did'nt hit here in the USA only there song Back for good is what american's know them for so can't vote for them altough I am a fan of Robbie Williams solo albums and have Gary Barlows american debut open road(super hero good song).


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Who are these people? I wasn't allowed to listen to anything other than classical music or hymns.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^lol

Poll was obviously rigged, BSB should be blowing the rest of the bands out of the water. They aren't the best selling Boy Band for no reason:bah


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Backstreet Boys. The end.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Backstreet boys for inspiring a Blink 182 video.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

laine73 said:


> I was and still am a Jordan girl!


Ahhhh the memories. I used to love Jordan too, but I have heard some unflattering things about him, so my crush is gone. He's still cute though.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> ^lol
> 
> Poll was obviously rigged, BSB should be blowing the rest of the bands out of the water. They aren't the best selling Boy Band for no reason:bah


No, I was being totally serious...


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I liked some songs by Backstreet Boys when I was a child. Luckily, that phase ended a long time ago.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't really heard of the other ones apart from BSB, N'sync, and 98 degrees. I wasn't crazy about any of them to favor one, though some of their songs were catchy.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Backstreet Boys forever!!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd have to go with the Backstreet Boys,closely followed by Boyzone.

I still enjoy a shockingly high number of boy band songs


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Backstreet boys. I still watch their music videos on occasional, out of nostalgia.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

BACKSTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET BOYSSS HELLL YEAHH

I love new kids though...obviously since i saw with bsb for their nkotbsb tour brap brap..donnie plump ***...I love him so much....iyiyi...and jordan with his cute smile...iyiyi -fans self-

I also liked nsync.

*and wow...this thread is old xD*


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Only boyband iam not very ashamed to listen to is New Edition.

Great great Music!


----------

